# E3



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

E3 starts today on G4 at 2P Central (or live-stream from IGN start in 2.5 hours [11:30A Central]).


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup, I know. Going to watch the Microsoft conference and then the Sony one later and Nintendo's tomorrow. If Non-Specific Action Figure isn't a game at launch, then I will not be buying a Wii U.


----------



## IGotAddicted (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm excited for many games but what I am most excited for is DOA5.
I can't wait for them to unveiled the rest of the character upgraded models.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Basically it seems like the Microsoft conference started out pretty good, but went downhill very fast when they started talking about Kinect. Only real things I was interested in were Tomb Raider, Resident Evil 6, and the South Park RPG. Everything else was either same old or just plain bad. That smart tablet or whatever they called it, how is this going to affect how I play games? How is this going to add anything substantial to the xbox? It's almost like they are releasing this in a desperate attempt to extend the xbox 360's life span. 

I don't actually have an xbox but I want to get one, but Microsoft has done a pretty poor job of selling it to me so far.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Im interested in South Park:the stick of truth. I want to see some gameplay footage. The trailer was nice and in first person at times. I wonder if some aspects of the game is in first person.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

So far I am totally unimpressed.

Ugh... if gaming is going to be this boring, I will have nothing left.

But then Microsoft and EA are not my favorite companies. I'm interested in Tomb Raider, even though it looks like an Uncharted clone and I'm not sure whether the character will be engaging. Didn't do much for me here thanks to the trailer they released not long ago. And I'm interested in South Park, but I want to wait for these games to prove that they'll turn out before I get my hopes up.

Everything else is same old same old boring. More Kinect crap, more sports, more shooters, more gimmicks. Nothing new or surprising.

Since I don't own a Sony system I'd just like to skip to Nintendo.

Ugh... tired of feeling different.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

it was soo boring!!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Skyloft said:


> The Microsoft conference sucked. Along with EA.
> 
> I'm just waiting for Nintendo's tomorrow, I stopped watching it.


x2 general consensus on the feedback forums at uni here. sigh


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I was there.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not even bothering tuning into anything this year aside from the Nintendo conference tomorrow. Sounds like that was a good choice.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Almost makes you miss Mr. Caffeine from Ubisoft last year.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Once again, it looks like Nintendo is going to have the only conference that grabs me. I'm so sick of seeing bland shooter after shooter over and over again. Seriously, **** graphics. Give me good art direction and that'll trump any amount of graphical power any day. I guess I'll watch the Sony conference just to see what they have in store, which probably won't be much of anything that I'll be interested in, unless maybe they reveal Final Fantasy XV or at least Final Fantasy Versus XIII, which has been MIA for like years now.

If you want an example of what I mean by art direction, just look at Rayman Legends, even Rayman Origins. Excellent looking games that are easy to set apart from just about anything else you'll see these days. When Microsoft unveiled the Splinter Cell game, I honestly thought it was Call of Duty until someone said "Sam."


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

Microsoft Glass is the name that is escaping everyone's memory, and I've been waiting for it for a LONG time now. Not particularly cause it has something to do with gaming, but because it changes the way my electronics work together. Microsoft isn't just aiming at a gaming system, they're aiming at a entertainment system, and that means connectivity in all things.

Gimmick? Maybe, but I don't share that opinion. Having said that, I've been at work since I opened this thread, and had it set to record.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Good job Sony, yet another disappointment. At least they had a better selection and variety of games than Microsoft did. Things I loved were Beyond, Assassin's Creed III, and The Last of Us, but aside from that, nothing interesting or surprising came out of it. They really shouldn't have spent so much time on Wonderbook. That's not original or even interesting. I've seen interactive computer games that were pretty similar to that, so pretty unimpressive. 

Unless Nintendo messes up their conference horribly or has nothing but bland shooters to announce for their system, I think it's pretty safe to say that they'll mop the floor with the competition again this year. Given what I've seen of Rayman Legends, I think that they'll definitely have a lot of surprises in store.


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

I wasn't surprised with anyone last year except EA. I can't wait to get a day off to watch the recordings, I'm still surprised I haven't heard anyone say that Sony has cancelled PS4. After closing all their big studios, it's only to be expected.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Nobody is talking about it because Sony hasn't acknolewdged its development. They said absolutely nothing about it during their conference. They still have plenty of support for a PS4.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

can someone sum up the important stuff that happened


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

So Ellen Page is in Beyond and Last of us?


----------



## PWTC (Mar 12, 2012)

Was really hoping Sony would show some of The Last Guardian 
So far this e3 is pretty meh. both Microsoft and EA were pretty boring and predictable and Ubisoft and Sony were ok, Ubisoft being my favourite so far despite the really awkward hosts (i'd rather have Mr Caffeine back). I'm guessing Nintendo is going to easily steal the show but tbh they don't really have to do a lot to 1up the others.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> can someone sum up the important stuff that happened


Microsoft jerked off their Kinect fanfiction to the entire world for an hour and introduced unnecessary add ons that aren't worth caring about. They didn't introduce anything new, aside from an Usher concert. By that point you know Microsoft had just given up and had to fill up their time slot in some form. What a perfect analogy, style and hype over substance.

Sony's conference was alright. They showed off a better variety of games and did announce a couple things. They also spent too much time on Wonderbook, which I'm not even sure what to make of. I would have been okay with it if it was just a small part of the show, but it took up a significant amount of time. And unlike Microsoft, Sony concluded by showing off The Last of Us, pretty much one of the best games I've ever seen in my life. God of War also looks good for God of War fans, but I've never liked God of War, so it wasn't for me.

Nintendo's conference will start in like 15 minutes and I'm most excited for them. I get the feeling they'll come out with a lot of surprises.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> So Ellen Page is in Beyond and Last of us?


Yep. It's funny because before David Cage even announced who the actress was, I said Ellen Page outloud. It looks great so far.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Nintendo E3 is today right? Have they shown the new Nintendo yet?

I guess i'll watch it....even though %90 of the stuff they'll show will probably be kiddy **** with outdated graphics.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Nintendo. I don't even know what to say. Not too great or impressive this year. They were better than Microsoft was at least, but still, nothing they've said has done a great job of selling the Wii U. Pikmin 3 was awesome, but beyond that it's mostly just stuff we already knew about. Nothing surprising came out of it. 

Overall, E3 this year was horrible. I don't usually get into discussions about who won because I think it's irrelevant, but in this case, nobody won in my opinion. But I'd say they were pretty equal with Sony this year. At least they had a decent variety of games.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Nintendo sucked slightly less than Microsoft supposedly did.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Nothing really important happened because everything was revealed weeks if not months beforehand  That's the basic summary, besides the focus on predictable sequels everyone not living under a rock foresaw.

I agree, E3 was underwhelming. Can't believe they decided to end the presentations with some cheesy party game.

Oh well, at least I can dream of Paper Mario.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I noticed a trend this year with all 3. Show off something awesome at the beginning, and then just forget about it. This isn't Nintendo's worst conference, but compared to the last couple of years, this one was weak. Sony at least had a better conclusion with The Last of Us. 

Unfortunately I don't think Nintendo has done too well in convincing people that the Wii U is going to be a huge improvement. We've already seen New Super Mario Bros and it's basically the exact same thing each time. Give us something unique like Super Mario Galaxy was. 

Overall, everyone sucked this year.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

sprode said:


> Oh well, at least I can dream of Paper Mario.


The only thing that seemed worthwhile out of the entire thing to me. Lack of partners is disappointing though.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe I'm just being overly harsh. I don't think Nintendo was bad, just not very impressive. Like I said, they had better variety and they at least seemed more passionate and involved than anyone else in the other conferences.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

That Nintendo lego game looks pretty good. Pikmin 3 also looked very beautiful. I think my favourite games from this year's conferences were Tomb Raider, Resident Evil 6, Pikmin 3, Beyond, and The Last of Us. Too bad I'm a debt filled University student, otherwise I'd be doing some serious splurging next year.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Glad that Atlus is going to publish Code of Princess in the US. I guess now I have a reason to buy a 3DS sometime soon.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> We've already seen New Super Mario Bros and it's basically the exact same thing each time. Give us something unique like Super Mario Galaxy was.


Nintendo would really be in trouble if everyone that bought New Super Mario Bros. realized that it would be cheaper and more fun just to purchase and play Super Mario World on the SNES.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> Nintendo would really be in trouble if everyone that bought New Super Mario Bros. realized that it would be cheaper and more fun just to purchase and play Super Mario World on the SNES.


I know right. I still have all my Mario games for nes/snes and I think they're way better.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Brad5 said:


> I know right. I still have all my Mario games for nes/snes and I think they're way better.


It's not easy for me to poo poo a Nintendo platformer, because I used to be the biggest Nintendo stalwart out there, and for almost three decades Nintendo has pretty much been the leading developer of platform games. But let's face it: when you compare Rayman Origins with New Super Mario Bros. Wii, it really looks like, from a creative standpoint at least, Nintendo is being left in the dust.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Toppington said:


> The only thing that seemed worthwhile out of the entire thing to me. Lack of partners is disappointing though.


Is that for certain? I remember noticing that but I didn't think too much of it at the time, wrapping my mind around the stickers concept and such. Lonely Mario is sad :/



erasercrumbs said:


> Nintendo would really be in trouble if everyone that bought New Super Mario Bros. realized that it would be cheaper and more fun just to purchase and play Super Mario World on the SNES.


Yeah... SMW is still my king. I've still got to get my hands on 3D Land and Wii though.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> It's not easy for me to poo poo a Nintendo platformer, because I used to be the biggest Nintendo stalwart out there, and for almost three decades Nintendo has pretty much been the leading developer of platform games. But let's face it: when you compare Rayman Origins with New Super Mario Bros. Wii, it really looks like, from a creative standpoint at least, Nintendo is being left in the dust.


I personally stopped buying/playing Nintendo consoles after the Gamecube. I never liked Wii and it seems to be going far from what it used to be


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> It's not easy for me to poo poo a Nintendo platformer, because I used to be the biggest Nintendo stalwart out there, and for almost three decades Nintendo has pretty much been the leading developer of platform games. But let's face it: when you compare Rayman Origins with New Super Mario Bros. Wii, it really looks like, from a creative standpoint at least, Nintendo is being left in the dust.


I know. Nintendo has and probably always will be my favourite, but even I wouldn't deny that their "New" Mario bros series is just copy and paste over and over again. If you put New Super Mario Bros, NSMB Wii, and NSMB 2 all together, you wouldn't be able to tell them apart, aside from the first one probably due to the DS graphics, but even then it's a stretch. None of the other Mario games are like that.

The exception is Mario Galaxy 2, and even then it's understandable since Nintendo had already done something like that with the original Japanese Mario Bros 2. Even then, I've heard them say they most likely wouldn't make a Mario Galaxy 3 since 2 is probably enough, and they should just leave it at that. Now we get two of practically the same game in the same year.

I mean I love Mario and all, but at least try to do something a little bit more different rather than trying to draw me in by nostalgia alone. With a new HD console and a 3D enabled handheld, you'd think they would try to do something more imaginative than what a DS game released 6 years ago that was just copying old Mario gameplay could do.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

sprode said:


> Is that for certain? I remember noticing that but I didn't think too much of it at the time, wrapping my mind around the stickers concept and such. Lonely Mario is sad :/


I'm kind of just assuming so, but I'm pretty sure. It just seems unlikely that they'd completely remove partners for a demo to avoid very minor spoilers or something. Especially considering that there was a chain chomp partner in one of the very first screenshots we got a long time ago. That tells me that they probably wouldn't have been afraid to show off a couple of partner character designs by now if they even existed. That's honestly fine with me if it turns out to be the case though. It'll feel weird at first, but the game itself still looks quite fun. I'm just glad to have a real battle system back.

---

To post something actually somewhat related to E3, I got the biggest smile on my face that early in the morning when Reggie said "Yes, my body was ready". That alone pretty much made me sit through the whole thing despite completely losing interest after the first party 3DS previews. He deserved that much from me for saying it. :3


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The exception is Mario Galaxy 2, and even then it's understandable since Nintendo had already done something like that with the original Japanese Mario Bros 2. Even then, I've heard them say they most likely wouldn't make a Mario Galaxy 3 since 2 is probably enough, and they should just leave it at that. Now we get two of practically the same game in the same year.


Yeah, both Mario Galaxy games were among my favorites this generation. They were truly inventive and, at times, mind-bending. When it comes to 3D platform games, I really think Nintendo still has their chops. But out of the three quality sidescrollers Nintendo has published this generation (Donkey Kong Country Returns, Kirby's Epic Yarn, and Wario Land: Shake It!!), none of them were actually developed by Nintendo. That's just sad.

If Nintendo _really_ wants to woo me back when a sidescroller, they could develop a sequel to one of my favorite Zelda games: Zelda II. A more lighthearted Zelda with toon Link running around chopping up monsters with upgradable weapons, racking up experience points...now that would be nice. Sort of like Odin Sphere.

And, to reiterate, I'm not hating on Nintendo. Heck, I'm not even hating on their presentation at this year's E3. I mean, I really it's really difficult for me to be too down on Nintendo with a Luigi's Mansion sequel and Pikmin 3 on the horizon.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

lol new nintendo comes out and the games still look outdated. The wii-U better cost $99 on release date.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Im really excited for tomb raider and splinter cell blacklist woot!!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

posting in controversial E3 thread.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

successful said:


> lol new nintendo comes out and the games still look outdated.


it's too bad the cutting edge of gaming seems to be "cinematic" cover shooters!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The last of us looks amazing, I love the way Ellie isn't a useless follower. I expect good things of beyond also but that's only because of heavy rain, not 100% convinced by the trailer. Watch Dogs and Tomb Raider look good too. Only one I'll be buying day 1 is the last of us though.

I think the wii-u doesn't look too bad either but ill have to wait until the ps4 and xbox 3 to come out to have a real comparison. There's a chance it will end up like a gimmick and not have many decent games to play compared to the ps4 and xbox 3 when they come out (like the wii did). 

Hopefully the last few seasons of south park has been crappy because they've been working on this game and after its out the episodes will regain their old quality once again.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The Wii U will probably do decently for a while, then maybe it'll pick up sales once the games start coming out. I think every console maker, not just Nintendo, needs to realize that hardware isn't enough to convince people to upgrade. Maybe playstation 4 will be 10x better than PS3 (extremely doubtful, but let's pretend). If the majority of the games coming out for it are lackluster, nobody is going to want to buy it or keep it around for more than a few months. It's like buying a ticket for a show being advertized as the most amazing thing ever, but when you go to see the show, all you see is an empty stage. It's a waste of money. I remember Sony hyping up their launch line up for Vita. True, it was better and more varied than Nintendo's was, but most of it was still lackluster. And now look at them, struggling to sell their system just like the 3DS was for a while. 

I'm not saying I don't like the Wii U. I'm not even judging it until I get one because I never judge consoles until I play them first. Despite the high amount of shovel ware, I love my Wii. I love all my consoles and I don't care if they are underpowered or dated as long as they have great games. I still play SNES and I've found lots of NES games that have instantly become some of my favourites of all time. Honestly, I'm really not looking forward to this next generation of consoles. I doubt the playstation 4 or the next xbox are going to be significantly more powerful than what we already have, so Nintendo will probably do decently when it comes to power at least, but again, if the games aren't there, then the consumers won't be either. 

What I'm really concerned about is the developers. How many variations of the FPS genre can you actually make? What are the next generation of consoles going to do for games? Double the amount of explosions? I hate how mainstream gaming has gotten. It has gotten to a point where everyone already knows what the best selling game of the year is going to be because the gamers of today are mostly going to buy the exact same game each year. Is that what we are going to have to deal with next gen?

Sorry for this rant, but E3 this year has been a massive disappointment for me. Nothing about today's technology impresses me. I'm not a fanboy or a hater, so if you ask me, all three console makers screwed up with their consoles, and over the past couple of days, failed to convince me why their systems are the best. Sony probably had the best conference of the three because they at least presented a few games that looked really great, even if it was still lackluster. Nintendo's might have been slightly better if they had more to announce rather than ports of games a year old or a slight graphical upgrade to a Mario game I've already played a billion times.

I guess we will just have to wait and see until next year when new consoles start coming out.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think all those people whining about how they didn't show off a new Zelda or Smash Bros, they don't get that Zelda just had a release last November. Two if you count Ocarina of Time 3D. And as for Smash Bros, they already said they wouldn't even start development until Kid Icarus was released, and it was only released recently. If Smash Bros did made an appearance, it would have been a very small teaser because it's impossible to create a whole playable game for people to see within a couple of months. 

There is already talk about the Wii U being underpowered. Personally that doesn't matter to me. I remember a time where you didn't need the fanciest technology to make good games. You needed ideas, and Nintendo has those ideas. Not every decision they make is perfect, but I've always found myself more impressed with their games than I am with most of everything else that is released and overhyped these days.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> And that is all.


 I'm very easy to please.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess discussing this might have less of an impact now, but Nintendo's 3DS presentation was good overall. Nothing new announced, but they showed off Paper Mario, which looks great. Also like the Castlevania game, Kingdom Hearts, and Luigi's Mansion naturally.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Of course. It seems like all the games they showed off were quality, even New Super Mario Bros 2, which I know I just complained about, but it's a Mario game and it's guaranteed to be fun, so I know I'll enjoy it. It's just too bad I don't have a 3DS yet. Was going to buy one earlier when Kid Icarus came out, but decided I should probably save my money for next year.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

there was a time when i would have thought nintendo releasing another sidescrolling mario game was kind of an exciting idea.

now they're sort of churning them out.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

How much will Wii U cost ? Will this new marvel of electronic engineering be geared towards mostly kids audience, as usual ?


----------



## PWTC (Mar 12, 2012)

Some Russian Guy said:


> How much will Wii U cost ? Will this new marvel of electronic engineering be geared towards mostly kids audience, as usual ?


They have yet to announce a price for the WiiU, rumours are suggesting $299, but it has not been confirmed. Nintendo are most likely going to announce the price at this years TGS in September.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

fingertips said:


> it's too bad the cutting edge of gaming seems to be "cinematic" cover shooters!


That's a good thing....A very good thing :stu


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

successful said:


> That's a good thing....A very good thing :stu


Don't you ever get tired of the same style of game?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My friend is there working all week! So jealous! :[

Dishonored, AC3 and Watch Dogs look amazing!


----------

